# Einstieg ins Custom WaKü Gebiet / Pure Base 500DX



## S4b0teuR (26. Mai 2020)

Moin,

bevor ich starte mal ein paar Eckdaten zum Rechner:

8700K Stock, geköpft, aktuell Noctua NH D15 Chromax
Z390 Aorus Master
MSI 1070 Twin
16gb ddr4 corsair vengeance
Seasonic prime snow white 550W

Warum WaKü?
In erster Linie wegen Optik(rgb etc) und zweitens macht es mir Spaß am PC zu schrauben.
Zunächst soll die CPU gekühlt werden, anschließend, wenn ich die GPU upgrade (3070 Super Kategorie), will ich die GPU auch miteinbinden.

In das Gehäuse würde 360er Radiator in die Front und 240er in den Deckel passen.
Reicht diese Dimensionierung?

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, was ich alles brauche, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich brauche noch rgb Lüfter und überlege, ob ich wirklich 6x eloops x 120mm holen sollte, aber 180€ für Lüfter ist schon hart xD

Budget 300€ für die WaKü exkl. Lüfter.

Könnt ihr mir grob was empfehlen?
CPU Block suche ich mir ein schickes, aber Pumpe, Radis, AGB, Schläuche (16/10), Anschlüsse und was ich noch sonst so brauche.

Da ich mich bezüglich des Gehäuses in der Widerrufsfrist befinde, könnte ich auch umsteigen, sollte dann aber ein weißes Case sein, wobei das 500dx gefällt mir schon, wenn es damit möglich ist, dann würd ich es gerne behalten.

Danke schon mal


----------



## HisN (26. Mai 2020)

Radiator extern bauen. 
Ziel der Übung ist es ja die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse raus zu bekommen. Das geht tatsächlich am besten, indem man das Wasser aus dem Gehäuse bewegt.
Dann gibt es auch kein Problem mit der Radiator-Größe. Du kannst so groß bauen wie Du möchtest, und brichst Dich nicht im Gehäuse die Finger. Neues Gehäuse braucht es dann auch nicht.

Also nur so zum drüber nachdenken.


----------



## lefskij (26. Mai 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Radiator extern bauen.
> Ziel der Übung ist es ja die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse raus zu bekommen. Das geht tatsächlich am besten, indem man das Wasser aus dem Gehäuse bewegt.
> Dann gibt es auch kein Problem mit der Radiator-Größe. Du kannst so groß bauen wie Du möchtest, und brichst Dich nicht im Gehäuse die Finger. Neues Gehäuse braucht es dann auch nicht.
> 
> Also nur so zum drüber nachdenken.



Im Prinzip ist hier schon alles Wichtige zu den Radiatoren gesagt und es wird erst wirklich kühl und leise, wenn Du das beherzigst... kaufe Dir nen MoRa oder einen ähnlichen externen Radi und gut ist.

Man kann dann logischerweise (fast) jedes Case bestücken und es macht dann auch richtig Spaß. Die Rechnerei mit 120er Lüfter/Radi-Größe pro 100 Watt Abwärme entfällt und man kann auch für ein aufgeräumtes Setup ohne viele Schläuche oder Tubes sorgen.

Kaufe Dir eine gute Pumpe und möglichst einen unabhängigen AGB und entkoppele alles gut, dann wirst Du keine Probleme mit der Lautstärke bekommen. Die Lüfter sind fast schon zweitrangig und es ist erlaubt, was gefällt - Noiseblocker sind ganz gut. Als Pumpe könnte man eine D5 empfehlen und die Komponenten von EK oder Aquacomputer sind sehr gut. CPU und GPU sollten von Fullcoverkühlern gekühlt werden (für die CPU und das Board gibt es oft auch Monoblöcke von EK, die auch die Spannungsversorgung mitkühlen - sehr gut!).

Gute Schnellkupplungen sind für eine externe Kühlung sehr hilfrech und wenn Du das Case mal abklemmen möchtest, wirst Du sie sicher vermissen. Das Kühlungsergebnis ist mit internen Radis meist suboptimal und z.B. ein MoRa wir Dir alles an Kühlleistung geben, was Du benötigst - selbst mit einem Sli-System...

Ach und übrigens... mit Deinen veranschlagten 300.-€ für die WaKü wirst Du leider niemals hinkommen, denn Du müsstest für etwas Vernünftiges locker das Doppelte hinblättern...


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2020)

Wenn es günstig RGB Lüfter sein sollen sind die neuen von Alpacool mit etwa 10 Euro das Stück ganz gut. Die eloops sind natürlich noch besser.

Ansonsten ohne RGB die Arctic P12 PWM.

Deine geplanten Radiatoren sind zwar ausreichend aber ich bezweifle das du damit kühl und leise wirst.


----------



## S4b0teuR (26. Mai 2020)

Alles klar,

dann soll es ein externer Radiator sein. Hat mehrere Vorteile von der Kühlung abgesehen:
- Ich kann das Case behalten
- ich kann für das Case 4x 140er eloop nehmen (sind bestellt)

Welcher Mora denn genau, der auch lieferbar ist?
Mein PC steht auf dem Tisch, dann wird der Radiator unterm Tisch stehen, quasi 60cm tiefer, passt das?

Könnt ihr mir einer Partliste zusammenstellen damit ich quasi die Sachen aus den Shops bestellen kann?

300€ war nur für CPU-Loop angedacht, aber bin bereit mehr auszugeben für eine ordentlich WaKü. Die wird dann auch paar Generationen mitmachen, oder?

Kommt die Pumpe/AGB ins Case oder außerhalb?

Hab mal paar Teile rausgesucht:
Mora 360 LT
Aquacomputer Ultitube D5 150
Aquaero 5 LT
CPU Block

Ist das ok?
Was brauche ich um zB Wassertemp auszulesen etc.?
Brauche dann noch Anschlüsse und Schläuche, könnt ihr mir da helfen? Keine Ahnung welche, Schläuche 16/10, oder? 
Die sollten transparent sein.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2020)

Der 360er Mora ist gut, den habe ich auch bei mir hier stehen.

Der einzige Nachteil daran ist das du mit 4x 180er Lüfter nichts gescheites bekommst  und es für den 420er Mora stattdessen 4x 200er von Noctua gibt was die besseren Lüfter sind. In meinem Fall habe ich auch 9x Noctua P12 Lüfter drauf verbaut, die zwar nicht ganz billig waren aber auch gut sind.

Aquaero würde ich den 6er nehmen, nicht den 5er.
Denn beim 6er kannst du PWM Lüfter anschließen und der 5er hat nur 1x PWM und sonst nur 3-Pin Anschlüsse dazu da.
Wenns günstiger sein soll reicht auch der Quadro aus, denn da kannst auch PWM Lüfter anschließen und kostet mit 39 Euro auch weniger.

Als Temperaturfühler gibt es welche als Durchfluss, die kannst dann zwischen einem Anschluss zwischen setzen.
Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die Pumpe kannst intern oder auch extern am Mora dran bauen, nur musst du für extern noch die Halteplatte was es optional zu kaufen gibt für den Mora dazu kaufen. Schläuche kannst auch 16/10er nehmen, die knicken dann halt nicht so leicht wie 13/10er Schlauch ab.

Enthält nur wenig Weichmacher und ist ein guter Schlauch: https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50299
Enthält keine Weichmacher: https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50273
Gute Anschlüsse findest du auch auf Watercool und für den Mora wirst du als Zubehör noch eine Blende und die Füße dazu bestellen müssen.

Zudem sind Schnellkupplung gut.
Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Deep Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Und du wirst noch eine Schottverschraubung als Ausgang vom Gehäuse brauchen.
Gibt es zu einbauen oder auch als Slotblende.
Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Chrome | Schottverschraubung | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
https://www.aquatuning.de/gehaeuse-hardware/slotblenden/4405/slotblende-mit-2x-g1/4-durchfuehrung

Wo du den Mora hinstellst ist egal, es spielt daher keine Rolle ob dein Rechner auf dem Tisch oder auf dem Boden steht.


----------



## S4b0teuR (27. Mai 2020)

IICARUS, danke Dir erstmal für die ausführliche Antwort.
Habe im Watercool Shop gerade eine Einkaufsliste mit:

Mora3 360
Blende
Standfüße
9x Arctic P12

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen:
Für die Lüfter brauche ich entsprechend Verlängerungskabel, korrekt?

Der AGB, den möchte ich getrennt haben und zwar so, dass der quasi in der Luft Waagerecht oder senkrecht schwebt. Kann bei dem Konzept die Mayhems nehmen oder brauche ich Hardtubes?
Oder soll der AGB direkt an die Pumpe?
Welche gute, günstigen AGB&#8216;s und CPU Blöcke (rgb, wenn möglich) sind da empfehlenswert?
Egal welche Marke?
Pumpe habe ich mich für den DDC 1T+ pwm entschieden, passt der?
Schläuche sollen 13/10 werden, passen die direkt auf die Pumpe?
Wo und wie befestige ich die Pumpe? Hätte ein leeres 3,5&#8220; Schacht, das frei wäre. Brauche ich hier iwelche Kits?!

Macht es darüber hinaus Sinn die GTX 1070 sofort einzubinden, ein Block würde hier 130€ kosten und demnächst stünde ein Upgrade bevor.

Beste Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2020)

Die Pumpe extra zu verbauen ist etwas besser, da du die Pumpe separat verbaut besser entkoppeln kannst. Den AGB kannst zwar auch mit Gummipuffer anschrauben, aber es wird sich dennoch etwas Vibration übertragen. Schläuche kannst nehmen was du möchtest, wichtig ist immer nur das du dazu die richtigen Anschlüsse nimmt, denn wenn du dir ein 13/10er Schlauch nimmst, dann musst du auch 13/10 Anschlüsse haben. Bei 16/10 ist es das selbe, da da Gewinde wo es eingeschraubt wird immer identisch ist.

Wieso Hardtube, dachte du wolltest mit Schlauch alles verbauen oder habe ich was übersehen?
AGB kannst auch Waagrecht verbauen, muss nur zuschauen das der Auslass immer mit Wasser bedeckt ist. Mit Pumpe direkt mit verbaut ist mir nicht bekannt wie und ob es gehen wird. In Waagrechter Position kann es halt vorkommen das du eher nachfüllen musst, da mit der Zeit auch etwas Wasser verdunstet.

Je nach AGB gibt es hier Halterungen und manchmal ist es auch notwendig Halterungen zu kaufen um das ganze auf dem Boden oder am Radiator befestigen zu können. In Sache AGB würde ich dir empfehlen dich mal auf Caseking umzuschauen, denn dort kannst du besser ersehen was es alles dazu gibt. Am ende musst du etwas kreativ sein wie und wo du alles verbaust. Wasserkühlungen sind ehe meist eigene Anpassungen, da Gehäuse nicht immer alle gut zum verbauen bestimmter Komponente sind.

In meinem Fall als Beispiel habe ich die Rückseite aus Acrylglas erstellt, denn dort habe ich dann die zwei Löcher zum befestigen meines AGBs rein machen können. Denn dort war vom Gehäuse aus original alles offen und wurde erst mit dem Seitenteil geschlossen. Aber um den AGB zu befestigen hätte ich dazu zwei Querstreben als Halterungen haben müssen. Wobei ich dieses sogar so zuvor verbaut hatte, da meine Wasserkühlung schon seit 3  Jahren besteht.

Bei der Blende vom Mora gibt es die hohe und die normale Ausführung.
Ich habe die normale Ausführung, weil meine Lüfter auch nur 25mm dick sind. Unter der hohen Ausführung hast halt mehr Platz für Kabeln und vor allem wenn nur vier Lüfter verbaut werden sollen da diese meist dicker im Durchmesser sind.

Die P12 die du dir ausgesucht hast sollen gut sein, zumindest werden sie hier oft empfohlen.
Manche Lüfter unterhalb der Blende musste ich in der Tat verlängern. Zum Aufteilen habe ich mir einfach diesen Splitter als Kabel gekauft.
Phobya 4-Pin PWM auf 9x 4-Pin PWM Kabel ab &euro;'*'7,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mit diesem Splitter gehe ich nur mit einem Kabel zum Mora und erst dort teilt sich alles auf.
Verlängerungen musste ich keine dazu kaufen, da bei meinen Noctua Lüfter immer eines mit dabei lag.

Gibt es auch als Hardware: Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter fuer bis zu 9 Luefter oder aquabus-Geraete | Luefterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Wirst aber bestimmt nicht mit unter die Abdeckung bekommen.


----------



## S4b0teuR (27. Mai 2020)

Habe die normale Blende bestellt, weil hoch habe ich für die weiße Mo-Ra nicht gefunden und ich denke nicht, dass ich nochmal switche, 9x Arctic P12 sollten von der Kühlleistung her ja ausreichen oder?

Vielleicht ersetze ich sie nach und nach durch noctua, wollte aber dort etwas sparen.
Hab mich entschieden die GPU direkt miteinzubinden, da die Einbindung im Nachhinein schon aufwändig wäre.

Wasserblock:
EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 - Acetal+Nickel

Die soll für meine GTX 1070 Twin passen. Nun wird noch die Backplate für 30€ verkauft, die auch noch bestellen oder kann ich die originale wieder draufmontieren?

Hab die 16/10 Mayhems Clear Ultra genommen.
10x fittings 16/10
5x Winkel

Nun fehlt mir dann noch:
- CPU Block
- AGB
- Pumpe
- Schnellverschluss
- Quadro
- Tempsensor ( wo schließe ich den am besten an? Hinter Pumpe oder nach Graka?)
- Blende durchführung

Und bin jetzt schon bei 450€ xD


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2020)

Bei diesem Kühler habe ich mal die Backplate mit bestellen müssen, da die Schrauben darauf ausgelegt sind und ohne Backplate zu lange sein können.
Aber lade dir mal die Bedienungsanleitung davon runter und schau mal was darin zur Montage steht.

Wegen Kühler dert Grafikkarte kannst auch mal hier schauen: BYKSKI Deutschland
Denn bei diesen Kühler kann die eigene Backplate immer mit verwendet werden.

Die Temperatursensoren werden an den Quadro angeschlossen und dieser wird per USB Kabel intern mit dem Mainboard verbunden und so kann die Aquasuite dann auf die eigenen Sensoren und auch die vom Mainboard zugreifen.


----------



## S4b0teuR (27. Mai 2020)

Noch eine Frage:

Damit ich die schnellverbinder integrieren kann, muss am Ende des Schlauses auch ein Anschluss ran, oder?
Also brauche ich 4 Anschlüsse extra? Oder wie verbindet man die?

Die DDC 1T+ hat den Anschluss:
Schlauchtülle 8-10mm
Wie verbinde ich meine 16/10er damit?
Oder hat der das Top dann 1/4?

Auf der von dir verlinkten Website sind die Lieferzeiten leider viel zu hoch, der Block könnte Ende Juni geliefert werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Mai 2020)

Du bräuchtest noch einen anderen Deckel für die Pumpe, der originale ist ohnehin Müll. Oder du holst dir gleich einen Agb, wo du die Pumpe dran montieren kannst, wobei das dann laut werden kann, je nach Agb.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2020)

An jedem 1/4 Zoll Gewinde brauchst ein Anschluss und haben Schnellkupplungen hierzu solch ein Gewinde musst du natürlich auch die Anschlüsse dazu haben. Du kannst Tüllen oder auch Schraubanschlüsse verwenden. Nur bei Tüllen solltest du Kabelbinder oder Schellen verwenden damit der Schlauch nicht abrutschen kann. Die Tüllen müssen dem Innenmaß des Schlauches entsprechen und die Anschraubanschlüsse den innen und auch den außen Durchmesser.

Für die Die DDC 1T gibt es extra ein Top dazu wo du dann auch die Schraubgewinde mit dabei hast oder es gibt auch AGBs wo diese ohne Top direkt mit dran gebaut werden kann.


----------



## S4b0teuR (27. Mai 2020)

So, habe nicht die 1T+, sondern den 1T genommen.
Ist aktuell ein Deckel besonders gut oder kann ich einfach zur Alphacool Eisdecke greifen?


----------



## S4b0teuR (27. Mai 2020)

Warenkorb:
Mein Warenkorb:
1x Quadro
1x Eisdecke Plexi
1x Shoggy Sandwhich
1x 9 fach pwm splitter
1x velocity d rgb wasserblock
1x entkopplungsset
1x heatkiller 150 agb
1x tempsensor
1x slotblende durchgang
2x schnellkupplung set

Bitte absegnen, fehlt noch was?
Radiator, Blende, Lüfter, 10 fittings, 6 brauche ich nocj, 5x winlel sind bereits bestellt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Mai 2020)

Eisdecke Messing statt Plexi.  Sieht vielleicht nicht so gut aus (Ansichtssache), aber dämpft die Geräusche wesentlich stärker.


----------



## S4b0teuR (27. Mai 2020)

Hmm, toll. Hab jetzt mit dem Plexi aufgegeben gehabt und habe auch beim Heatkiller Tube 150 nicht die Basic genommen, sondern DDC Variante...

Und Aquatuning hat offensichtlich keinen telefonischen Support aktuell, also Kontaktaufnahme nur per Mail möglich, schlecht!

Wie sieht es mit Lieferzeiten aus bei denen? Versenden die schnell? Dachte kann dieses Wochenende achon loslegen mit dem Zusammenbau...


----------



## HisN (27. Mai 2020)

Corona. Selbst wenn die sofort ne Übergabe an DHL machen, kann es passieren dass es bei denen noch rumliegt ein Weilchen.
Ich musste letztlich ein paar Tage warten, bevor es losging (bei verschiedenen Anbietern, auch wenn die sofort losgelegt haben).


----------



## S4b0teuR (27. Mai 2020)

Ja Corona ist mir schon klar, aber Mindfactory oder Watercool-Shop... hab gestern Nacht bestellt und heute hat Watercool den Mora inkl Zubehör schon auf den Weg gebracht.
Geht also auch anders 

Ärgerlich ist, dass ich jetzt nicht abändern kann.
Kann ich sonst beim Heatkiller Tube DDC unten das Gehäuse abnehmen, so dass sie zu einer regulären wird?


----------



## claster17 (27. Mai 2020)

S4b0teuR schrieb:


> Kann ich sonst beim Heatkiller Tube DDC unten das Gehäuse abnehmen, so dass sie zu einer regulären wird?


Ne, geht nicht, weil die Pumpen-Aufnahme der Boden ist.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2020)

Du kannst aber separat den Boden dazu kaufen und umtauschen.
https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30253


----------



## S4b0teuR (27. Mai 2020)

Das habe ich befürchtet.
Hab jetzt den richtigen nochmal bei Watercool Shop bestellt mit dem Multideckel und falls aquatuning zuschickt ohne zu ändern, muss ich halt retournieren 

Also gedanklicher Kreislauf einfach: ( also der Hinweg, dann Rückweg)
Pumpe > CPU > Graka > Durchführung Gehäuse > da hinter Schnellkuplung > Radi > Graka > CPU > AGB > Pumpe > geschlossen.

Passt so, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2020)

Kleiner Tipp, bei Aquatuning wirst du den Tube mit Multiport extra dazu bestellen. Da wird dann auch bestimmt nichts umgebaut sondern zum selber umbauen zugeschickt. Du bezahlst auch den Multiport extra dazu. Du kannst aber auf Watercool direkt bestellen und dort hast du optional die Auswahl andere Streben und auch den Multiport gegen NULL Aufpreis austauschen zu lassen. Natürlich bekommst dann den normalen Deckel nicht zugestellt.


----------



## S4b0teuR (28. Mai 2020)

Hmm, wurde mir irgendwie nicht angezeigt, wahrscheinlich weil ich über das Handy gemacht habe... die sind so schnell, dass man da auch nichts mehr korrigieren kann, aber nicht schlimm. Dann bin ich mit dem AGB flexibel für die Zukunft 

Ist der gewählte CPU Kühler von der Leistung her eigentlich ok? Hab jetzt eher auf Optik geguckt.

EK Verlocity D-RGB.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2020)

Gibt's auch nur über Watercool und dort musst du nach der Auswahl des Agb unten auf optionales Zubehör gehen. Aber mit beiden Tops bist du natürlich flexibler.


----------



## S4b0teuR (28. Mai 2020)

Pumpe ist ja die DDC 1T geworden. Habe nun gelesen, dass die QUADRO nur PWM kann? 
Wie schließe ich die Pumpe an, um Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur zu steuern?

Ich kann doch die Pumpe über das Board steuern und den Rest dann über den QUADRO, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Mai 2020)

Eine normale 1T steuerst du ohne löten oder Adapter gar nicht, die bekommt ihren Strom direkt über Molex vom Netzteil. Sowieso sollte man besser keine Pumpen übers Board steuern. Du kannst es natürlich versuchen, aber das kann eben das Board in Mitleidenschaft ziehen. Sonst bräuchtest du eine Spannungssteuerung wie das Poweradjust.


----------



## S4b0teuR (28. Mai 2020)

Verstehe, kriege ich die auf 12V denn leise?

Der Poweradjust mit 35€ ja nicht gerade günstig und das nur für die Regulierung  der Pumpe. Denn PWM Lüfter steuert der ja keine.

Was würdet ihr machen?
Pumpe zurückgeben und D5 nehmen? Dann müsste ich wieder anderen Deckel nehmen...

Oder einfach den Poweradjust3?!


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Mai 2020)

Ich würde es einfach austesten. Im schlimmsten Fall musst du eben wieder zerlegen. Wenn du bis jetzt mit einem luftgekühlten Pc gelebt hast, wird die Pumpe da schon nicht so störend sein.
Ich benutze 4 DDC3.25, die allein aufgrund ihrer Drehzahl deutlich lauter sind. Dank richtiger Entkopplung und Metalldeckel und -boden ist davon aber kaum was zu hören. Sie sind jedenfalls nicht lauter als die eLoops auf 600 Umdrehungen.


----------



## lefskij (29. Mai 2020)

Wahrscheinlich wirst Du bei Verwendung Deines Shoggy Sandwich und ordentlichem Einbau der Pumpe keinerlei störende Geräusche wahrnehmen können - direktes Ohr an dem Gerät vielleicht...

Hatte bisher alle meine Pumpen stets bei voller Leistung laufen und eine Laing DDC 1T plus (hat auch ein paar Watt mehr, glaube ich = 18 W) hatte ich auch schon verbaut. Manche User stellen bei den Laings (welches für mich super Pumpen sind) ein hochfrequentes Sirren fest aber mit einem alternativen Deckel gibt es solche Geräusche praktisch nicht mehr (habe ein sehr feines Gehör) und ich habe meine Pumpen auch bisher nur zu Testzwecken mal heruntergeregelt und Du kannst sie ruhigen Gewissens mit den vollen 12 V betreiben. Auch ein Plexideckel sollte für einen leisen Betrieb ausreichen, hatte bisher nix anderes...

Du solltest aber beim Umbau vorsichtig sein und die Schrauben schön vorsichtig und gleichmäßig überkreuz wie beim Reifenwechsel am Auto anziehen und bitte nicht festballern - der große O-Ring dichtet das Ganze dann schon ab. Bei einem Plexideckel könntest Du schön sehen, dass der Ring einen Abdruck hinterlässt, bei Messing siehste natürlich nix.

Und dann noch der Tipp: Bei Erstbefüllung und Testlauf des Kreislaufs möglicht nicht alle Rechnerkomponenten miteinschalten sondern nur die Pumpe mit Strom versorgen, nachdem alles ordentlich mit Küchentuch ausgelegt wurde, um ein eventuelles Fluten zu vermeiden. Dann alles für ne Stunde laufen lassen und auf Dichtigkeit prüfen, vor allem die Fittinge und Kühler an sich. Dann solltest Du auch genügend Kühlflüssigkeit am Start haben - mit MoRa und allen Bauteilen können schonmal anderthalb, zwei Liter ins System passen...

Um die Lüfter über die Wassertemperatur zu steuern, reicht ein Fühler in Kreislauf und das Aquaero 6 LT. Bei mir sitzt der Fühler direkt am MoRa an der "warmen Seite" und anhand dieser Daten kann man mit der Aquacomputer-Software die Lüfter regeln. Das hat nichts mit der Pumpe zu tun und die Lüfter müssen auch kein PWM-Signal verarbeiten können. Bei mir kommen 9 Stück 3-Pin-Noiseblocker zum Einsatz, welche mit 3 zu 1 Adaptern in einem Strang zusammenlaufen und direkt an einen Kanal des Aquaero angeschlossen sind... läuft wunderbar. Das 6 LT ist auch ziemlich großzügig dimensioniert und kann auch starke Lüfter mit hoher Leistung gut ansteuern - pro Kanal sind glaube ich 30 Watt zulässig.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2020)

Im Handbuch habe ich nichts dazu finden können mit was für eine Leistungsaufnahme die Anschlüsse belastet werden können, aber folgende Anschlüsse sind auch mit Pumpe zum anschließen gekennzeichnet.


> SYS_FAN5_PUMP/SYS_FAN6_PUMP



Bei meinem Asus haben solche Anschlüsse dann eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## S4b0teuR (31. Mai 2020)

Moin,

mal ein kleines Update.
Das Pure Base 500DX ist erstmal Geschichte. Das neue Gehäuse wird ein Lian Li O11 dynamic XL.
Der Grund:
Ich habe das Board (Aorus Master) nicht in das 500dx bekommen, auch nicht mit hoher Gewaltanwendung nicht. Das Board wollte ums verrecken nicht auf den Zentrierpin, weils hinten mit der Blende irgendwie nicht hingehauen hatte.

Hätte wahrscheinlich trotzdem montiert belommen, aber das nächste Problem war dann der 140er eLoop, der mit dem Board dann nicht harmoniert... sah alles so gequetscht aus, deswegen habe ich das Gehäuse kurzer Hand zurückgeschickt und das andere bestellt.

@lefskij

Danke für den sehr ausführlichen Beitrag. Die Tipps werde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen.
Ich habe mir jetzt noch den PowerAdjust3 bestellt, aber ich werde die Pumpe per 12V anschließen und wenn mir die Lautstärke passt, werde ich den PowerAdjust 3 auch zurückschicken...
Habe nämlich allein bei Aquatuning 500€ ausgegeben und bei Watercool auch nochmal 311 und dann noch 170 für Graka Wasserblock+Backplate.
Dafür habe ich auch den ganzen Luxus wie nen Durchflusssensor und co.

Bezüglich Kühlflüssigkeit wollte ich eigentlich nur destilliertes Wasser nehmen und dazu dann G13 reinkippen, was ich von der Karre noch stehen habe. Das passt doch, oder?

Um den Temperatursensor an der Mora anzuschließen, bräuchte ich ja nen verlängerungskbel, kann ich da irgendeinen 3-pin nehmen?



Ich bin super ungeduldig und jetzt kommen auch noch die Feiertage dazwischen... wirklich blöd xD Werde den PC erstmal ohne Gehäuse aufbauen.

@IICARUS
Ja, hatte auch im Manual nachgeschaut, Leistungsangaben sind nicht gegeben, aber ich lass den auf 12V mal laufen und dann mal sehen, hab sonst im Notfall noch den PowerAdjust mitbestellt.

Noch ne Frage:
Passt eigentlich der Aquastream Ulti in die Kammer vom dynamic o11 xl, weiß das einer... überlege auf die Pumpe zu gehen, dann kann ich mir den Quadro sparen.


----------



## lefskij (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo und sorry für die längere Pause, Pfingsten und Familie kamen dazwischen...

Ein Board mit Gewalt in ein Case zu quetschen, gelingt nie und nimmer. Immer vorsichtig vorgehen und lieber mit dem IO-Slot mal schauen, ob das hinkommt, denn einige neuere Boards haben spezielle und vorinstallierte IO-Blenden und dann passt das von vorn herein nicht.

Wenn das Ganze dann aber auf anhieb schon kacke aussieht, kommt wohl tatsächlich nur ein neues Gehäuse in Frage. das Lian Li O11 Dynamic ist schonmal eine exklusive Wahl und dort könnte es mit Deinem Board wohl klappen - allerdings solltest Du auch hier vorsichtig sein und keine rohe Gewalt anwenden, wenn Du das Board einsetzen möchtest. Das muss auch anhieb klappen und wenn nicht, schaue lieber in die Anleitung des Boards, ob es eine Option zum Entfernen der IO-Blende gibt...

Sagte Dir ja bereits, dass für eine gescheite WaKü locker 600 bis 1000.-€ fällig werden und wenn Du Glück hast bleibt es dabei... bei mir wurde es im Laufe der Zeit eher mehr. Im Grunde kann man auch alles anders verbauen und auf gute Luftkühlung setzen aber nach ein paar Stunden Daddeln mit fast null Lüfterdrehzahlerhöhung und einem Rechner, der annähernd mit Idle-Lautstärke daherkommt, macht das Ganze gleich doppelt Spaß, vom Bastelspaß mal abgesehen 

Als Kühlflüssigkeit reicht meiner Ansicht nach das reine destillierte/demineralisierte Wasser aus dem Baumarkt/Supermarkt, denn solange Du keine Metall-Gemische von Kupfer und Aluminium verbaut hast (und das ist bei Deinen Komponenten nicht der Fall), kann nix passieren. Die Zusätze sind auf Korrosionsschutz ausgelegt und der findet de facto nur bei solchen Mischungen statt. Du kannst auch zur Sicherheit etwas beimischen aber ich habe mit solchen Dingen schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Seitdem ich nur reines Wasser verwende, ist alles gut und es gibt eher weniger Probleme... Kannst das auch hier mal nachlesen, wenn Du magst: Custom-WaKü Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps.

Einen Temperatursensor schließt Du über einen 2-Pin Stecker an und daher brauchst Du auch logischerweise eine 2-Pin Verlängerung wie z.B. diese hier: Phobya 2pin-Kabel Verlaengerung Buchse/Stecker - 30cm | 2-Pin Kabel | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany.

Ein PowerAdjust kann nicht schaden, wenn Du ihn tatsächlich nicht brauchst, kann Du ihn ja immer noch zurückschicken. Kaufst Du denn jetzt auch nen Aquaero 6LT? Wenn ja, brauchst Du vielleicht auch den Passivkühler - je nach verwendeter Pumpe - denn der reicht für alle Eventualitäten völlig aus. Eine Eheim Pumpe ist zwar gut und üppig bestückt aber sie ist auch groß und ob sie wirklich passt, kann ich Dir nicht garantieren. Ein solches Showcase wie das Lian Li sollte aber massig Platz bieten. Beachte nur, dass die Eheim keine Adapter dabei hat und Du sie mitbestellen musst...

Viele Grüße und halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## S4b0teuR (4. Juni 2020)

Moin,

hoffe Du hattest paar entspannte Feiertage 

Bei mir hat sich einiges getan. Habe die Bestellung bei Aquatuning storniert und das meiste bei Watercool und Aquacomputer bestellt.
Vieles kam auch schon.

Im Prinzip fehlen mir nur noch die CPU/GPU Blocks, habe ich direkt bei EKWB bestellt. CPU Block per Express, hoffentlich kommt der bis zum WE.

Gehäuse soll angeblich morgen kommen per UPS Express, aber Sendungsnummer zeigt keine Knfos an.
Dazu habe ich 4x eloop x 120mm wobei 2 für die Front, einer im Heck und 1 im Deckel.
Ich hoffe hier bekomme ich keine Störgeräusche, die sollen auch max 600-800 rpm laufen.

Der Mora3 wurde heute ordentlich durchgespült, dabei habe ich mit normalem Wasser und Duschschlauch begonnen, dann Wasser mit Multi-Fettreiniger, dann wieder ordentlich mit Wasser und zu guter letzt dann nochmal mit destilliertem Wasser durchgespült.

Anschließend habe ich die 9 Arctic P12 montiert, wobei die Gewinde in den Lüfterstegs unter aller Sau waren, normal?
Eine Schraube ist hin, hat sich verkantet und ich kann froh sein, dass ich den ohne weiteres noch rausbekommen habe.

Kabelmanagement war auch etwas fummelig, habe  die Lüfter an einen 9x Splitter angeschlossen und den Strang mit Kabelklettbinder gebündelt an der Seite der Blende versteckt.
Dieser kommt dann per Verlängerung direkt an den Aquastream, dessen Ausgang mit 1A belastet werden kann, sollte reichen für die Arctics?

Kühlflüssigkeit habe ich mir 5L Kanister Aquacomputer Double Protect genommen.

Jetzt ist wieder warten angesagt -.-


----------



## lefskij (4. Juni 2020)

Ja, eine ordentliche Kühlung für das Case und das Board, bzw. alle nicht mit dem Wasser versorgten Komponeneten ist natürlich auch extrem wichtig, denn das vergessen viele User... Persönlich habe ich auch noch sechs Lüfter für die Kühlung der Onboard-Dinge laufen...

Die Lieferzeiten sind momentan echt krass am schwanken und so wirst Du vielleicht noch etwas Geduld haben müssen... da kannste nicht viel ausrichten. Mache Dir mal wegen ein paar Lüftern unter 1000 rpm keine Sorgen, denn eine GPU unter Luftkühlungs-Volllast ist sicher zehnmal so laut 

Einen MoRa braucht man gar nicht so derbe spülen, denn der wird "gezogen" - d.h. dass es praktisch keinerlei Lötstellen gibt, die eventuell Fett zurücklassen aber ein Reinigen ist immer sinnvoll, denn es können auch andere Teile drinnen sein und Du solltest Dir auch die anderen Kühler und Komponenten genau anschauen...

Wenn die Bohrungen am MoRa nicht ordentlich sind, ist es fast schon ein Reklamationsgrund aber durch das Feingewinde muss man da natürlich auch richtig ansetzen und dann kann eigentlich nichts schiefgehen. Wichtig ist, dass Du auch ein paar Entkopplungen eingebaut hast...

Das Kabelmanagement ist ein Fall für sich und es gibt da immer etwas Optimierungsbedarf - siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Rückseite meines Rechners und da bin ich nicht sehr stolz drauf - mache Dir nicht so viele Gedanken, denn was vorne rauskommt und immer zu sehen ist, ist auch ausschlaggebend. Die Kabel am MoRa und die Verlängerungen ins Case sind hier noch garnicht aufgeführt... 

Durchflusssensor, ein zwei Tempsensoren fürs Wasser, einer für die Raumtemperatur, ein Anschluss für die Pumpe und einer für die MoRa-Lüfter reichen schon am Aquaero für eine Komplettüberwachung... man kann noch einen Füllstandssensor für den AGB anschließen und den Rest holst Du Dir über HWInfo.

Das Warten ist die größte Strafe... aber wir sind hier immer für Dich da.


----------



## S4b0teuR (4. Juni 2020)

Ja, ich lege zwar viel Wert auf Optik, aber stelle diese nicht über die Performance, und RGB muss sein, also wurden es die Noiseblocker.

Da der ganze Spaß mein Budget überstiegen hat, muss ich mich mit den Arctics erst einmal zufrieden geben. Vielleicht werden die in Zukunft geupgraded, aber für ein paar Grad lohnt sich der Aufpreis ja eigentlich nicht.

Ne, entkoppelt habe ich die an der Mora nicht. Direkt auf die Stegs montiert. Kann man da was kaufen?

Bezüglich der Gewinde:
Am Gehäuse und die kleinen Metallteile, die die Stegs halten waren die Gewinde schön sauber.
Nur am Steg immer schwergängig und ich habe sie mehrmals immer wieder neu angesetzt.
Zum Teil war es schon so, dass die Schraube noch nicht mal am Lüfter war und starken Widerstand hatte...
Ich habe Watercool mal geschrieben, vielleicht schicken die ja 2 neue Stegs mit nem Satz Schrauben.

Einen Aquaero habe ich nicht, ich mach das über die Pumpe (Aquastream Ultimate). Dieser hat einen integrierten Temperatursensor, einen Durchflusssensor habe ich dazugekauft. Und die Steuerung der Lüfter wird auch über die Pumpe laufen.
Habe mich für diese Lösung entschieden, damit ich etwas Kohle sparen kann


----------



## lefskij (4. Juni 2020)

Hehe, ja... Schmackes muss die Kiste schon haben 

Die Optik lasse ich dann auch lieber hinten an stehen und setze eher auf "Understatement"... ein ordentlich aufgeräumtes Case bedeutet mir sehr viel, daher auch die wenig präsenten Bauteile und Kabel... drei vier LEDs und ein Beleuchtungsstrang reichen mir schon.

Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Kiste auch leise ist und daher gebe ich viel Kraft in Entkopplung und ruhig laufende Komponenten. Eine Pumpe, die nur nervt oder Lüftergeräusche, die mit einem konstanten Klappern penetrieren, mag ich gar nicht... die lassen mir keine Ruhe. Hatte ein frequentes Klacken meiner HDD durch einen Kontakt einer SSD (siehe Bild im letzten Post) wahrgenommen, das mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat. Nach einer Kontrolle konnte ich das aber abstellen - meist sind es nur Kleinigkeiten aber in der Summe kann das einen irre machen...

Entkopplung am MoRa sind schon nicht unerheblich, denn der Kasten vibriert eventuell stark und Du könntest mit Wärmeleitpads oder Ähnlichem schon Abhilfe schaffen, wenn es denn so sein sollte... warte erstmal ab.

Ein Aquaero ist für einen WaKüler das Non-Plus-Ultra... Du solltest mal darüber nachdenken... plane das Geld mal mit ein, es gibt nichts besseres und Du hast die absolut volle Kontrolle mit sämtlichen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## blautemple (4. Juni 2020)

Ein Aquaero ist gar nicht unbedingt notwendig, meistens tut es auch ein Quadro oder Octo. Ich habe an meiner Quadro die 9 Lüfter für den Mo-Ra. 3 Gehäuselüfter, 2 Wassertemperatursensoren, 1 Lufttemperatursensor und einen Durchflusssensor angeschlossen und vermisse nichts. Der größte Nachteil ist halt der fehlende Aquabus und vllt noch die fehlende Möglichkeit Lüfter über Spannung anstatt PWM zu steuern.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Bei uns läuft der Rechner meines Sohnes auch sehr gut mit dem Quadro.
Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist hat es sogar den Aquabus, nur ist es kein Mastergerät und kann daher nur abgeben und nicht Daten empfangen.


----------



## S4b0teuR (4. Juni 2020)

lefskij hatte mich fast überzeugt den Aquaero 6 zu holen, aber ich denke, dass ich dessen Umfang nicht nutzen werde.

Aber hab mich nochmal umentschieden.
Habe auf Kleinanzeigen nun eine DDC 3.2 PWM mit Phobya Messingdeckel ersteigert.
Dann hole ich den QUADRO dazu.

Da kommt dir Pumpe dran und die Mora Lüfter.
Die Case Lüfter mache ich vom MB, oder?

Wie ist das beim Start des PC&#8216;s?
Muss Aquasuite immer an sein für die Steuerung?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Die Gehäuselüfter kannst entweder ans MB anschließen oder wenn es sich um PWM Lüfter handelt auch an den Quadro anschließen. Der Vorteil vom Quadro ist das du die Lüfter alle über Windows einstellen kannst und auch auf jeden Sensor zugreifen kannst was dein Board hat. Denn so kannst du zum Beispiel die Temperatur des Mainboards nehmen oder auch von der Grafikkarte, wenn du sie lieber nach diesen Temperaturen steuern möchtest.

Am Quadro kannst nur PWM Lüfter anschließen, mit dem Aquaero 6 können PWM und auch 3-Pin angeschlossen werden, da der Aquaero auch neben PWM auch nach Spannung regeln kann. Mit dem Quadro kannst aber auch RGBs anschließen, dazu gibt es auch ein Adapter zu kaufen.


----------



## S4b0teuR (4. Juni 2020)

Ja, über den QUADRO kann ich auch nach Wassertemperatur regeln, denke ich mal.

Habe mir einen Temperatursensor dazubestellt für den QUADRO.

Morgen kommt das Gehäuse, was heute kommen sollte. Habe einen Teil der Versandkosten immerhin erstattet bekommen ^^


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Welchen Temperatursensor hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## S4b0teuR (4. Juni 2020)

Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct

bei Aquacomputer. Passt, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Hast diesen bestell oder? 
Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct

Der geht auch, weil der 2-Pins zum anschließen hat.

Besser wäre aber dieser gewesen: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4
Weil du dazu kein Adapter haben musst.

Beim ersten hast du Gewinde an beiden Seiten so das hier ein Adapter dazwischen muss oder mit zwei Anschlüsse an jeder Seite.
Mit dem zweiten Sensor muss kein Adapter mit dran, da dieser bereits ein Gewinde zum einschrauben auf der eine Seite hat. Zum Beispiel kann damit direkt in den Radiator geschraubt werden und daran kann dann auch direkt der Anschluss dran geschraubt werden.


----------



## S4b0teuR (4. Juni 2020)

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor inline G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53066

Diesen hier.
Der von dir verlinkte ist bei Aquacomputer nicht drin und bei Aquatuning möchte ich nicht bestellen, da die zur Zeit lahm sind 
Ich denke ich schließe den nach der GPU, vor dem Radiator, damit ich keine Kabel verlegen muss und nicht weiß, ob 60cm bis zum Mora reichen ^^


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Natürlich gibt es diesen auch auf AC, nur ist er dort momentan nicht lieferbar.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53067

Wie breites geschrieben musst du dir Gedanken machen wie du den Sensor verschrauben möchtest.
Gewindeanschlüsse sind immer "male" und "fermal"... falls du verstehst was ich damit meine. 

Bei deinem Sensor hast du an beiden Seiten "fermale" Gewindeanschlüsse.
Bei meinem verlinkten Sensor auf einer Seite "male" und auf der anderen Seite "fermale".


----------



## S4b0teuR (4. Juni 2020)

Oh, jetzt verstehe ich. Dann brauche ich noch so einen Male to Male Adapter, stimmt.

Blöd wegen einem Adapter jetzt 5€ Versand wieder... ich achte drauf, dass ich alle Anschlüsse vom gleichen Hersteller nehme, außer Schnellkupplung, die sind von Alphacool. Rest Barrow


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Du brauchst so was: Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG mit O-Ring - Chrome | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Gibt es auch in 10mm drehbar.

Der andere Anschluss hätte es direkt mit dabei.
Auf AC finde ich kein solchen Adapter.

Oder du musst an beiden Seiten mit einem Anschluss dran gehen.


----------



## S4b0teuR (4. Juni 2020)

Ja, an GPU kommt der:

https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50325

Daran der Tempsensor und an den Tempsensor ein Fitting.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Damit geht es natürlich.


----------



## S4b0teuR (4. Juni 2020)

Nochmal um sicher zu gehen:

Auch mit dem QUADRO ist eine Regelung der Lüfter durch die Wassertemperatur möglich, oder?


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juni 2020)

Ja, ist sie.


----------



## S4b0teuR (4. Juni 2020)

Noch ne Frage:

Wenn ich diese Schottverschraubung hole für die Durchführung, dann muss ich einfach ein 21mm Loch ins Gehäuse bohren ohne Gewinde, sehe ich das richtig?

https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50335

Danach ist die Garantie des Gehäuses auch weg, nehme ich an?!

Sieht jedoch viel hochwertiger aus als die Slotblende.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Laut Produktbeschreibung ja...



> Technische Daten:
> Innengewinde: G1/4&#8220;
> Aussengewinde: 20mm
> Länge: 16mm
> ...


----------



## S4b0teuR (6. Juni 2020)

Moin,

bin gerade dabei den PC zusammenzubauen, allerdings erstmal nur mit LuKü, da ich noch auf Teile warten muss.

Beim USB Stecker vom Quadro habe ich eine Frage bzgl Anschluss aufm Board:

Beim Quadro Pin 2: GND, Pin 3: D+ etc.

Ich muss den so ausrichten, dass Pin 2 GND vom Quadro auch im GND Pin des Boards steckt und das gleiche auch mit D+ Quadro muss in D+ Board stecken, verstehe ich das richtig?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2020)

Am besten immer die Anleitung des Mainboards und des Quadro beachten.

Im allgemeinem ist die Reihenfolge der Pins immer gleich und der rote Pin laut meiner Zeichnung ist auch das Pluspol und das ist am Kabel auch mit einem rotem Kabel versehen. Daher muss der Stecker so gedreht werden das das rote Kabel auch an den rot gekennzeichnetes Pol meines Bildes übereinstimmt. Das ganze kannst mit dem fehlendem 5. Pin erkennen, da der Pluspol sich immer auf der anderen Seite befindet. 

Der 5. Pin ist die Erdung und manche Mainboards haben daran nicht immer eine Erdung dran und kann einfach nicht belegt sein. Trotzdem wird dieser Anschluss mit dem fehlendem Pin versehen damit z.B. Stecker am Gehäuse die beide Reihen in einem Stecker beinhalten nicht verkehrtherum eingesteckt werden können. Das USB-Kabel von Aquacomputer kann aber verkehrtherum falsch eingesteckt werden und damit kann das Gerät auch beschädigt werden. Daher unbedingt darauf achten das der Pluspol auch auf das Pluspol eingesteckt wird. Ob der nun in der Reihe mit 5 Pins oder in der Reihe der 4. Pins eingesteckt wird ist egal. Nur wird halt nur bei den 5.Pins eine Erdung anliegen(sofern vom Mainboard vorgesehen) und sollte daher auch bevorzugt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Skizze ist die Steckverbindung in zwei Positionen dargestellt, da es aufs Mainboard mit ankommt.
Aber das rote ist immer der Pluspol und das Graue die Erdung. Mein Asus und auch ein Asrock Mainboard was ich mal hatte hatte das fehlende 5. Pin wie aus meiner Skizze oben zu sehen ist unten rechts, daher war links immer der Pluspol.

Lestens habe ich aber den Quadro an einem Gigabyte Board angeschlossen und hier ist der Anschluss anders  herum verbaut worden, so das in diesem Fall wie in der Skizze darunter zu sehen ist der fehlende 5. Pin oben links ist und der Pluspol recht.

Richte dich daher nach dem Pluspol und alle anderen werden dann zwangsweise richtig eingesteckt.


----------



## S4b0teuR (7. Juni 2020)

Danke IICARUS,

so hatte ich das nämlich auch verstanden.
Nachdem ich das Aorus Master jetzt so richtig in Betrieb hatte und insbesondere auch mit RGB Fusion, schicke ich das Board wieder zurück.

Die Software ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Um ein Beispiel zu nennen, der Farbmodus &#8222;Digital Wave&#8220; hat immer an exakt der gleichen Stelle einen Hänger, was sofort ins Auge springt. Das nervt wirklich ungemein und der Hauptgrund für das Projekt war RGB.
Das mit dem Hänger konnte mir ein weiterer User noch bestätigen, der hatte das gleiche.


Die eloop x gehen auch zurück, sind zwar okay, aber im Deckel kann ich den zB nicht schwebend inszallieren, weil die Schrauben abstehen und mit dem Staubfilter kollidieren. Schraube anders herum geht auch nicht, da der Kopf zu schmal ist.
Und außerdem nerven die Anschlüsse und bleiben im Sichtfeld, kann man kaum verstecken, sieht einfach nicht schön aus...

Jetzt habe ich mich für das Asus Maximus xi Hero entschieden mit Corsair QL120 Lüftern, Aura und iCue sollen wohl kompatibel sein.
Das Asus habe ich per Warehouse Deals geordert, also etwas günstiger.

Aber folgende Dinge sind mir aufgefallen.

Also Netzteil ist ein Seasonic Prime Snow White.
Als ich im Bios ErF deaktiviert hatte (default), passiert folgendes:
Im Betrieb Lüfter bleibt stehen. Schallte ich den aus, fängt auf einmal an der Lüfter zu drehen nachdem der PC heruntergefahren ist und es liegt am QUADRO, der hat die ganze Zeit rot geblinkt.

Als ErF aktiviert war gleiches Phänomen wie oben bis das ErF kurze Zeit später aktiv wird, ist das normal?
Außerdem habe ich bemerkt, dass der Lüfter des Netzteil ziemlich rattert, hätte ich von Seasonic jetzt so nicht erwartet...

Im Laufe der nächsten Woche müssten alle Teile für die Wakü komplett sein


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Habe selbst das Asus Maximus XI Hero verbaut und bin mit dem Board sehr zufrieden. Ich habe keine Steuerung mit verbaut, da ich Lüfter direkt ans Mainboard anschließen kann und ich für RGBs auch noch jeweils 2 Anschlüsse(2x RGB + 2x D-RGB) habe. Mit der Aura Software komme ich sehr gut aus.

Meine 9 Lüfter habe ich hier dran hängen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An diesem Mainboard kannst auch bis zu 3 Temperatursensoren anschließen und sogar noch ein Durchflusssensor.
Mein Durchflusssensor habe ich aber an meiner Aquastream Pumpe angeschlossen, daher ist mir nicht bekannt was übers Mainboard angezeigt werden würde.

Im Bios habe ich auch dieses ErF aktiviert, denn damit schaltet sich nach dem herunterfahren des Rechner die Spannung ab und die LEDs auf dem Mainboard leuchten dann nicht im ausgeschaltetem zustand weiter. Natürlich wird auch die Spannung der USB Anschlüsse damit deaktiviert. Im laufe des Betriebs habe ich keine Probleme. Habe aber auch kein Quadro angeschlossen und so ist mir nicht bekannt wie der hierzu reagieren würde. Aber normalerweise sollte das Netzteil die Spannung mit dem herunterfahren abschalten und den Quadro damit auch mit ausschalten. Daher denke ich hat es auch was mit deinem Netzteil zu tun.

Zwar haben wir hier ein System aufgebaut wo ein Quadro mit verbaut ist, aber da es sich nicht um mein System handelt kann ich dazu nichts aussagen.
Das ErF haben wir mit seinem Gigabyte Board nicht aktiviert und so fand ich dieses RGB Fusion auch nicht so prickelt. Wobei es auch sein kann das ich es nicht kenne und daher die Aura Software meines Asus bevorzuge. Mein Sohn ist aber mit seinem 3900X und dem Gigabyte Board zufrieden.

Netzteile bevorzuge ich ehe von be quiet!.
Mit meinem habe ich zumindest keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## S4b0teuR (7. Juni 2020)

Ja, das hört sich doch gut an. Ich freue mich schon auf das Board und die neuen Lüfter.
Klar, die QL Reihe mag vielleicht nicht so leistungsstark sein wie die eloop x, allerdings müssen die es auch nicht, da eh bald mit ner Wakü gekühlt wird, daher habe ich zu den QL gegriffen, sonst hätte ich schon auf die Performance geachtet.

Dann hatte ich auch erste Erfahrungen mit der Aquasuite gemacht, die gefällt mir wirklich sehr. Nur habe ich es nicht geschafft, Sensoren von HWinfo abzugreifen, wie mache ich das?

Ja, das mit dem Netzteil ist wirklich ein komisches Verhalten, wenn ErF deaktiviert wäre, würde der Lüfter im Netzteil permanent drehen. Im Betrieb ist er im Hybrid-Modus aus, erst wenn ich ihn herunterfahre gehts los.
.
Meinste das könnte ein Defekt sein, den habe ich vor kurzem erst geholt, ist also quasi noch neu.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

S4b0teuR schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich auch erste Erfahrungen mit der Aquasuite gemacht, die gefällt mir wirklich sehr. Nur habe ich es nicht geschafft, Sensoren von HWinfo abzugreifen, wie mache ich das?


Dazu muss aber HWInfo immer mit laufen, was ich nicht so gut finde.
Die Aquasuite bringt aber einen eigenen HWMonitor mit womit die meisten Daten auch ausgelesen werden können.
Dieser läuft immer zusammen mit der Aquasuite im Hintergrund, weshalb ich es auch besser finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit HWInfo sind aber mehr Daten die man abrufen kann.
Gehe auch sicher die aktuelle HWInfo Version installiert zu haben.



S4b0teuR schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem Netzteil ist wirklich ein komisches Verhalten, wenn ErF deaktiviert wäre, würde der Lüfter im Netzteil permanent drehen. Im Betrieb ist er im Hybrid-Modus aus, erst wenn ich ihn herunterfahre gehts los.
> .
> Meinste das könnte ein Defekt sein, den habe ich vor kurzem erst geholt, ist also quasi noch neu.


Kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dieses System nicht vor mir stehen habe.


----------



## S4b0teuR (7. Juni 2020)

Danke, gucke ich mir nachher mal an.
Hab mal Seasonic kontaktiert und dort gefragt, mal sehen, was die sagen.

Dann schönen Restsonntag, ich melde mich die Tage mit Sicherheit, wenn wieder was schief geht


----------



## S4b0teuR (10. Juni 2020)

Moin,

hab eine Frage:

Spült man GPU und CPU Block auch vor der ersten Nutzung?
Nur mit destilliertem Wasser oder mit verdünntem CB Fettlöser zB?

LG


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Juni 2020)

Ich habs nie gemacht und es war auch nie was drin (hätte sich im Filter bemerkbar gemacht). Bei irgendwelchen Gammelherstellern ohne Qualitätskontrolle mag das Sinn machen, bei den gängigen Herstellern nicht.


----------



## nekro- (10. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich habs nie gemacht und es war auch nie was drin (hätte sich im Filter bemerkbar gemacht). Bei irgendwelchen Gammelherstellern ohne Qualitätskontrolle mag das Sinn machen, bei den gängigen Herstellern nicht.



So ist es, gerade bei Wakü Kühlern zu sparen ist der falsche Ansatz bei der teuren HW die man nutzt


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2020)

Habe Kühler bisher auch noch nie gespült.


----------



## S4b0teuR (11. Juni 2020)

Gut, ich hatte ja erwähnt, dass bei mir die Gewinden auf den Lüfterstegs wirklich schlecht waren... 
dann habe ich gesehen, dass der Mora420 in weiß verfügbar war.

Also habe ich den Mora 360 retourniert und den 420 bestellt mit 4x Noctua nf a20 industrial, hoffe das braun wird mich nicht nerven xD

Dann habe ich noch den Tempsensor mit Außen-/Innengewinde bestellt, der andere ist Ersatz.

Wie misst ihr die Umgebungstemperatur?
Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Wochenende endlich beginnen kann, aquacomputer hat mir versehentlich statt der Durchgangsblende nen aquero atx Kabel zugesandt xD

Hab gestern mal geschaut, wo meine ganze Kohle abgeblieben ist und aus den ursprünglich angedachten 300 wurden 1200€ .... da war ich etwas überrascht. 
Von sparen kann hier nicht die Rede sein xD


----------



## blautemple (11. Juni 2020)

Ich habe einen einfachen Foliensensor vor den Frontlüfter gehangen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S4b0teuR (18. Juni 2020)

Sooo moin, ich melde mich wieder zu Wort.

Ich habe nun befüllt und entlüftet soweit möglich.
Was mir Sorgen macht ist die Pumpe, Laing DDC 3.2 PWM, die wird schon ziemlich heiß und über dem Netzteil auch kein Airflow.

Ich hatte den Boden mit Kühlrippen bestellt, der kam gestern nicht und ich hatte auch keine Lust zu warten.

Jetzt ist die Frage:
Wasser ablassen und Kühlerboden montieren?
Oder so lassen?
Die lief per Molex natürlich auf voller Tour.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Juni 2020)

Was heißt ziemlich heiß?


----------



## S4b0teuR (18. Juni 2020)

Moin,

genau Temperaturen kann ich Dir nicht liefern. Aber ist ne DDC 1T Plus, und DDC's imm Allgemeinen sollen ja wärmer werden. War auch auf 100%.

Habe die Wakü jetzt am laufen, hat etwas gedauert, weil beim ersten Versuch die Durchführungsblende von AquaComputer undicht war. Hab die von Watercool bestellt, die ist nun dicht.

Habe allerdings mit dem Quadro zu kämpfen.
Der Temperatursensor liefert gar keine Werte.
Der Druchflusssensor wird mir angezeigt, steht aber bei 0,0 L/h.

Lüfteranschluss 3 und 4 sind mit jeweils 3 und 2 Corair QL angeschlossen, welche sich regeln lassen.
An Lüfteranschluss 2 habe ich die Radiatorlüfter 4x NF A20 Industrial von Watercool. Die laufen zwar, aber der Quadro regelt die nicht und zeigt immer 450rpm an.
Habe zum Test die 4 ans Mainboard angeschlossen und die lassen sich wunderbar regeln.

Und nun hat sich der Qaudro wohl ganz verabschiedet, der wird gar nicht mehr erkannt...
Kann ich den Durchflusssensor auch ans Mainboard anschließen, gibt es da ein Kabel oder ist dieser explizit für die AquaComputer Geräte konzipiert? Denn dann würde ich alles über das Board laufen, ist ein Maximus Formula geworden.

Grüße


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Juni 2020)

Mir ging es bei der Temperatur der DDC eher darum, wie heiß sie sich anfühlt, nicht, wie heiß sie wirklich ist.


----------



## S4b0teuR (18. Juni 2020)

Kann gerade so den Finger drauf halten für ne längere Zeit.
Ich bin etwas genervt.

Ich habe Probleme mit dem QUADRO, nun habe ich herausgefunden, dass ein Temperatursensor ebenfalls defekt sein könnte.
Ich habe beide an den T_Sensor1 Ausgang am Board nacheinander angeschlossen. Der eine liefert einen Wert, der andere nicht.

Nun zeigte der Durchflusssensor ja keinen korrekten Wert an, also muss ich jetzt herausfinden, ob es am QUADRO oder am Sensor selbst liegt. Habe einen neuen Quadro bestellt, wenn es am Durchflusssensor liegt, kann ich wieder alles ablassen -.-.
Bisschen viel Pech bei der Geschichte hier...


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2020)

Was für ein Durchflusssensor hast du dran?


----------



## S4b0teuR (19. Juni 2020)

AC High Flow mit dem Anschlusskabel für den QUADRO.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2020)

S4b0teuR schrieb:


> Kann gerade so den Finger drauf halten für ne längere Zeit.


 Dann musst du dir keinen Kopf machen, sowas kommt bei DDCs vor, selbst mit Metallboden sind sie noch warm.


----------



## S4b0teuR (19. Juni 2020)

Ja, hatte einen Metallboden vorsichtshalber geordert gehabt, aber nicht verbaut, da ich den Loop in Betrieb nehmen wollte.

Habe eben mit AC telefoniert, er meinte ich muss wohl oder übel da reingucken, ob das Rad sich dreht.

Im Zuge dessen kann ich den neuen Temperatursensor und den Metallboden verbauen ^^.


----------



## goanaut67 (19. Juni 2020)

Hi,

hatte kürzlich die gleichen Probleme mit diesem Durchflusssensor.
Hier war es auch so das das Rädchen nicht angelaufen ist.
Hab dann etwas kräftiger rein gepustet bis es wieder lief. Danach sollte es auch schon mit leichtem hineinpusten richtig leicht laufen.

Dann gings wieder.

Kannst ja mal probieren...


----------



## S4b0teuR (19. Juni 2020)

Moin, also hab alles abgelassen und bin am Durchflusssensor. Das Rad dreht sich, aber es ist nicht so leichtgängig, dass es sich vom Pusten drehen lässt.

Auch wenn ich destilliertes Wasser mittels einem Trichter durchgieße, ändert sich die Position nicht.
Soll das so sein?

Also doch, wenn ich kräftig reinpuste, dann dreht er sich. Aber bei leichtem Pusten bewegt sich da nix.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2020)

Habe meines vor etwa 3 Jahre mal geöffnet gehabt, daher kann ich mich jetzt nicht mehr so genau erinnern, aber ich meine das sich das Rädchen sehr leicht drehen lassen hat. Das Rädchen kannst du auch raus nehmen und genauer anschauen ob es ggf. durch die Produktion verschmutzt ist. Ansonsten einfach Reklamieren und austauschen lassen.


----------



## goanaut67 (19. Juni 2020)

Dann würd ich auch nicht weiter rum fummeln, reklamier das Teil.


----------



## S4b0teuR (19. Juni 2020)

Guter Tipp mit dem Öffnen, danke danke.
Habs mal demontiert, auf der Achse dreht sich das Rad super leichtgängig, die 3 größeren Schrauben waren viel zu fest angezogen, so dass ich sie ganz leicht angezogen habe.

Wenn ich jetzt von weitem rein puste, dreht sich das Rad schon genau so leichtgängig, wie es soll ^^.

Mal sehen, ob es mir gleich in der Aquasuite auch einen plausiblen Wert anzeigt.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2020)

Schau dabei auch ob das Teil dann noch dicht ist.


----------



## S4b0teuR (20. Juni 2020)

Sooo, alles geklappt und hiermit ist das Projekt offiziell "erfolgreich", nach  n paar Fehlstarts, abgeschlossen und ich bin glücklicher Besitzer eine Custom Wakü, die in vollem Umfang funktioniert, vorerst. Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei!
Ich möchte mich bei allen Unterstützern hier herzlich bedanken, war eine sehr große Hilfe.

Dokumentationstechnisch Bilder und das Ergebnis werde ich im eigenen Thread dann posten die Tage.

Durchflusssensor zeigt mir 168l/h an bei 100% Pumpenleistung.
Wassertemperatur liegt derzeit bei 25,1°C am Ausgang und 24,4°C am Eingang.

Beste Grüße und schöne Nacht noch!


----------



## S4b0teuR (20. Juni 2020)

Eine Frage habe ich doch noch:
Ich habe Aquasuite X.20, wo kann ich dort Alarme einstellen z.B. wenn eine vorgegebene Durchflussrate unterschritten wird?


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2020)

Diese Funktion bringen die Geräte mit und der Quadro scheint es nicht mit zu bringen. War auch etwas eintäuscht als ich sah das der Quadro von meinem Sohn diese Alarm Funktionen nicht mit dabei hat. Bei mir sind sie unter dem Menü Punkt meiner Aquastream Pumpe mit dabei.

Siehe: AquaComputer Aquasuite - Steuerung | Review + Tipps


----------



## S4b0teuR (20. Juni 2020)

Achso, schade.


----------



## Arzila (7. September 2020)

S4b0teuR schrieb:


> Achso, schade.



Wäre es möglich Bilder zu posten? Bin auch am überlegen mir ne Wasser kühlung anzulegen. 

Bin aber nie sicher wie es am Ende dann aussieht :/


----------

